# Injured pigeon won't eat!



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

I found this scalped, injured pigeon 4 days ago, probably attacked by a crow. He didn't eat or drink for the first day so I gave him a little bit of water with salt and sugar via syringe. I also gave him meloxicam, synulox and baycox. His weight was 275 grams. Since the first day his droppings are green and very very liquid. After syringe he started to drink on his own but he drinks A LOT of water and peeing a lot. Second day I hand fed him with defrosted peas, not much, only like 40 for the whole day. On the third day I took him to the vet, his weight was 260 grams (15g less) and they prescribed meloxicam 0,14ml and marbofloxacin 0,12ml, both once every 24 hours. They said he is fine and that nothing is wrong with his droppings which I don't agree! So when I got home I gave him his meds and also gave him metronidazole 0,15 ml. I hand fed him defrosted peas and corn, but later he vomited some corn so I didn't gave him more that day. Next day I tried again with only defrosted peas (40), but he womited few after 7-8 hours when I came to feed him again. So I didn't feed him anymore. All this time he drinks too many water, after he vomited I weighted him and he was 250g, then weighted him right away after drinking a minute later and he was 285g. Because so much water he falls on his head, tail and feet up. 
I really don't know what to do anymore, he is loosing weight, won't eat on his own and vomit if hand fed. I'm so worried especially because his droppings are very liquid and yellow/green, no solid part (just a little after feeding but not much). 
What else can I do cause I really really want keep him alive. Please help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's possible he was already sick when you found him and that's why he got attacked by the other pigeons. Those droppings are no good. Was the vet an avian vet? He might have canker. What is the dosage metro you are giving now? How many doses metro have you given him so far?

Do you have a handrearing formula? If so, rather make small balls (pea size) by mixing the formula with a little bit of water till it forms a soft clay. Feed as you would feed him peas. He might keep that down.

Keep us updated plse.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

I gave him metro twice so far, second dose 5 hours ago. The dose is 0,15 ml (oral dose, I give it right in the beak with a syringe, it's a medicine I got at the avian vet, left from previous rescued pigeon). It wasn't an avian vet this time cause they were closed at Monday and yesterday (Tuesday) was a holiday here, so I took him to the vet where they also take wild birds. I don't have a car so it's hard for me to get anywhere but I try to find a ride to the avian vet today but no luck so far  I don't have formula on hand, here it's not easy to find it and if I order it online it will be too late since here it takes a few days before you get anything shipped.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you checked deep down inside his throat for yellow or white growths? Yeast can also cause them to drink a lot of water.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes I checked but didn't see any. I'm at the vet now, waiting.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How did it go at the vet?


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

They found many yeast in the crop, maybe it has brain injury. I got meds for yeast (diflucan) an antibiotic (summed), pigeon received glucose IV and they fed him directly into the crop. Friend gave me pigeon formula so I must feed him 7-8ml of formula 3 times a day. He don't have any other parasites, I must wait for PMV results till Monday. He lost 10grams of weight again, he is really thin and maybe he won't survive. I'll try my best.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he is able to keep the 8 ml down and it's digesting, try to feed him slightly more at each feeding. I hope he will be ok.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

I will, thank you.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Despite feeding him he still loosing weight. Today he has only 230 grams, 10g less than yesterday. I tried making small balls from powdered baby pigeon food but he wont swallow or ball stuck in the back side of the beak. I think he won't last long


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Any chance you can push the balls deeper with a q-tip? Make sure he keeps hydrated.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

What is q-tip? He has water available all the time and drinks a lot. I fed him with pea again and a little bit of formula, he ate just a little bit of seeds by himself! I Really hope he'll eat more by himself.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

An earbud. The balls should not be too moist, for me it works best when it doesn't stick to your hands when you mix it. Should be the right consistency. It's good he is trying to eat by himself. Hopefully the meds will soon start working.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Just wanted you to know that she is getting better  droppings are waaay better than before, not perfect but we'll get there soon I hope 😊 I fed her corn, peas and baby pigeon formula today (I feed her every 8 hours). She started to clean herself and biting me if I hold her so this is a good sign I think.
Thank you for your help, I think she will make it ❤ I named her Luna ❤


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great!


----------

